# Help me identify old deba



## Thorndahl88 (Mar 27, 2018)

Hej guys. Just bought this old deba, and i was hoping u guys maybe could identify the maker. :knife:


----------



## no_one_just_Roy (Mar 28, 2018)

&#36234;&#24460;&#29577;&#19977;&#37070; / Echigo Tamasaburou
Not sure about the maker, though. 
At least the name and other information suggest it's made in Niigata prefecture, probably Tsubame or Sanjo city.
I've seen a few knives of this name and they are basic budget knives, but never seen a hand engraved name on them.
Anyway, knifemakers and retailers in Sanjo city should know where they are from.


----------



## Thorndahl88 (Mar 28, 2018)

Thanks alot for the information, Yea i got triggered by the engraving aswell, it should be 15-20 years old according to the person i bought it Of.
I was hoping for some old goldie. The deba is fairly easy to sharpen. Got it raser sharp with a red aoto and a alot of thinning. 
Putting it on a 8k gritt and gonna give it a micro bevel by the Heel. 
Got it for 60$ so just wanted to know if it was worth putting some time into it.


----------

